# Fighting/Baiting



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

WARNING PLEASE DO NOT GIVE AWAY YOUR DOGS. PEOPLE LOOK FOR FREE OR CHEAP DOGS TO USE THEM IN DOG FIGHTING

THEY USE ANY BREED, ANY AGE!! 


If you are unfortunate enough to be in a position where you have to sell or give your dog away please consider the owner enquiring about your pooch.

Some people around Guildford and other areas, are taking on free or very cheap family dogs and using them in the brutal illegal sport, dog fighting. These dogs are caged and forced to fight other dogs that are trained to kill for money. As you can imagine it is a devastating end to a once loved part of the family. Dogs that will not fight are tied up and used as 'bait dogs' to be the punch bag for fighting dogs in training. 

A lady who gave her Golden retriever away to a supposedly loving home, got a call only 2 weeks later from the RSPCA that had found her dead dog in a dog fighting establishment, tied up and its muzzle duck taped after it had been mauled to death by other dogs. The microchip was still holding her previous owners address. 

This is happening all the time, Dogs are also being stolen from homes and gardens and used to support this horrible sport. Please be aware and make sure you sell your beloved dog for a price only an animal lover would spend on it, or take it to a rescue shelter where they will do home checks before handing over an animal. After all...dogs best friend should be priceless. Anybody enquiring about your dog in any situation should be quizzed and anybody suspicious should be reported to the police. 

Sadly, small breeds of dogs and cats are also used in dog fighting as "bait" for the fighting dogs that are being trained. These are usually small breed dogs that cannot easily defend themselves.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

This is something i always worry about when rehoming dogs, i do dog fostering. I do home checks and get to know the family's beforehand and keep in touch with all my fosters. 

Paula


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Re. those sub humans who enjoy fighting dogs.
I have a couple of friends who are police dog handlers, perhaps the individuals involved in this ???sport would like to have a go themselves. Maybe a couple of rounds with a police dog might make them decide to take up knitting.


----------

